# When will you start looking?



## pheasantz (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a little survey wondering when you think you will start looking this year? i dont know when ill start looking ( probably to early) lol i have morel fever!


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

Too early?
ALWAYS!

Then I get out there for a few hours, look around, and realize there isn't one bit of spring anywhere. Not a bud on a tree, not one green shoot in the ground. Everything is still dormant. There's never any regrets from taking a walk in the woods, though...early is just fine.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree Beowulf! Spent four hours along the Mo bottoms on Sunday looking for snaps and rootballs. Blowin' cold and spittin' snow but loved every minute!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## kcnate (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.morelmania.com/images/Active%20Booster.pdf
The best two indicators I personally use are anthills and dandelions. 
When I see the first dandelion bloom or the first anthill in the yard, I know the morels have started. Those two events usually happen within a day or two of each other, If not on the exact same day. It’s almost foolproof. Does that mean I’m going to go in the woods and find a pound or two? No, it means that if I know where to look, I’ll find maybe one or two (possibly more) small gray or black morels. For a quantity of morels, I’ll wait until the lilacs begin to bloom.


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

I always have morels picked BEFORE danddylions go to seed. and when the liliacs are in full bloom the mushrooms are going strong IMHO. But I am cool with finding little ones, ever eat "popcorn morels" they are the best!


----------



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninja's SUPER TOP SECRET SIGNS that Morels are up.

Alright pilgrims, here's some tell-tale signs to look for :

Warm spell with Recent precipitation and 50+ degree nights
One week after First yellow dandilion
3rd or 4th mow of your lawn
asparagus spears are up
Cottonwood trees greening
Wild Turkeys are Gobbling.
Robins are grab-assing
Elm tree leaves are the size of a squirrels ear
Dogwoods &amp; Red bud trees in bloom
Lilacs close to blooming
Ramps are up.
Mayapples are up and opening.
Bloodroot and Trillium in bloom
Crappie and Bass are moving Shallow
Turtles &amp; Snakes out of hibernation
My boot prints in your patch

- Ninja Shroomer on Facebook


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the hints!


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

I will start looking in KCMO area around the 2nd week of may. Have not ever found one b4 then. Anyone gets out sooner than that is friggin crazy.


----------



## kingsapprentice (Nov 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I figure better early than late haha. Usually don't find any until the first or second week of April, but last year I found some the last week of March, so you never know.


----------



## pheasantz (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow you guys have given me some "signs" that i did not know about and will definitely try them out! 2nd week of may seems a little late to start looking i think super picker, i dont mind being early, with mushrooms you never know! they have a mind of their own lol!!


----------



## feral boy (Oct 18, 2012)

You haven't started looking ??? :!:


----------



## showmemoflint (Apr 4, 2013)

Looked today buts it is still a little early for my area(Lincoln Co.) . None of the tail tail sign yet like last year at this time.


----------



## parkvillemark (Apr 4, 2013)

I have kept logs the past 5 years on my shroomin'
2012 - Abnormally warm winter, they came up early, found over 30 on March 29th
2011 - started finding them on 4/23
2010 - bad year for me, very dry spring - found a few 2nd and 3rd week of April
2009 - had a good season - 3rd week in April

If we get the forecasted moisture this coming 5-6 days, I would think the weekend of 4/13 should be the start.
I hunt mostly in Platte County in the Parkville area, then head up to St. Joe in the river bluffs.

Good luck!


----------



## leaker88 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Super-Picker... I hope you meant to say April instead of May. If you wait until the second week of May you are likely to miss out all together.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

They’re finding them in KCMO. I’d be out lookin’ now . . . 

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw the report but there is no picture, proof, or confirmation. 

Not that I will doubt it as most people don't even consider lying about something so trivial. But, for the first find of the season in KC it would be nice to see for a confidence factor.


Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## philmyer85 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd have to agree with you Mitch, although the KC report may be great encouragement to all of us its a little hard to believe. Ground temps aren't anywhere close to where Oklahomas &amp; by everyones post the season seems to just be picking up down there. Nonetheless the extended forecast for NorthEast Ks &amp; NorthWest Mo. look very promising, first finds in our area should be coming soon! Happy Hunting Everyone!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry guys . . . there is a picture for Kansas and the reports from Missouri. KCMO . . . SW PA confusion. :wink: Seriously, I understand the need for proof. A beautiful day here in SW PA -- won't be long now!


----------



## philmyer85 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not long at all, just excited I get to partake this year. Returned from Australia last season a day before Easter, hit the hills Easter morning &amp; everything was burnt up! I like to think that within two weeks sack filling will be here in this area  Going to head to the river bottoms this weekend &amp; check out the situation!!


----------

